
Game Developer Magazine archives 1994-2013 - voltagex_
https://www.gdcvault.com/gdmag
======
ArtWomb
I have a few of these in print. The Postmortem articles are invaluable. They
follow the same format: describe 5 things that went right, and 5 that went
wrong ;)

